# Photo of the Month - November '09 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia

Welcome to the November PotM Nomination thread.

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of November 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I'm a little concerned that nothing at all has been nominated so far this month - is everything posted during November so bad?


----------



## Overread

I think chances are many members just don't know of this place  That and we have a lot of one shot posters these days. 

The snow birds are back in Florida by joemc
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/184578-snow-birds-back-florida.html


----------



## Overread

Red Fox Sitting by EricD
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/184737-another-wildlife-sunday.html


----------



## Overread

Burrowing Owls in Florida by Silverpenguin
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/184759-burrowing-owls-florida-pics-video.html


----------



## LaFoto

*Delirium tremens* by *emayd*




http://www.ballet-pictures.de/ballet-photos/eifman/IMG_9408.jpg


----------



## LaFoto

*Andromeda Galaxy *by* Astrostu*


----------



## Moodyville-ain

I think this one is just beautiful. "Glade creek Grist mill" by Jet915


----------



## RancerDS

Moodyville-ain said:


> I think this one is just beautiful. "Glade creek Grist mill" by Jet915



I second this nomination.


----------



## Darkhunter139

I feel stupid asking this but where is the winner posted?


----------



## MoeRoadKill

RancerDS said:


> Moodyville-ain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one is just beautiful. "Glade creek Grist mill" by Jet915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second this nomination.
Click to expand...


I third this nomination.


----------



## EricD

so....where is the outcome?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Sorry all, I'd not realised this hadn't been picked up. I'll get a poll set up now.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Nominations are now closed and the voting poll can be found here


----------

